# white plains



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone going?

here is what i have?

have a 2 sexed pairs of siquirres black jeans if anyone is interested can meet at the show. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/94777-squirres-black-jeans.html


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll have an R. summersi trio, R.i. varadero, R.i. Carainachi Valley, Regina trio, Blue and Nilo D. truncatus, proven D. leucomelas pairs, A. trivittatus ltc pair, and whatever else I can wrangle up for the show. I vend with Jeremy Huff.

Richard.

I also have a spare pair of proven D.t. bakhuis if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Im going. Looking for a male azureus!!


----------



## Sarrix (May 4, 2012)

I will probably be going, but just to browse and look around! Waiting for the new tank to grow in a bit before I put any frogs in.


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

Ill be there with whatever cash I can muster up


----------



## fishieness (Jun 26, 2009)

I'll be there as well!


----------

